# Church of St Nicholas, Buckenham, Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Nov 15, 2009)

After finally managing to get my stomach settled after a night full of sitting on the Bog shall we say, I finally managed to pull myself out of my pit and go and have a look at this Church that Norfolk Bloke explored the other day. Its beautiful with a very rare 13th century Octagonal sided tower. The Church closed some time back in the seventies and as Norfolk Bloke says is not especially a ruin but a Redundant Beauty. Here is a shot of the Octagonal Tower..



It was a beautiful Autumn day by the side of the River Yare as the Sun was slowly starting to set























Inside the Chancel Ceiling I think has been spruced up a bit!





This is the Tower Screen





Close up of the Font

















Thats all Folks, Comments welcome as usual!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Blackshuck

Great pics as usuall, looks like you had a bit better weather for your visit than me so nice to see some exterior shots!! Like you say the tower is quite disitinctive....well worth a visit even though the building isn't a ruin!!

Was within a whisker of Burlingham church the other day, didn't have time to stop but itching to get there soon!! (in the midlands at the moment!!!)

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 15, 2009)

When you took your shots N.B I was mesmerised by the place. I have a great affinity for Churches and Secular Buildings of all sorts. This one still is Redundant and not used so in my opinion is very worthy of some attention. Its absolutely Gawjus!


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 16, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


>



This one generates a great optical illusion if youscroll past it quickly


----------



## Labb (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice shots here, Black Shuck. Your new camera seem to be very good. Your pictures shows a good increase in photographic quality.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Labb I am trying to do a lot better. The EXR is a brilliant bit of kit!


----------



## djrich (Nov 16, 2009)

Great pics once again Mr.Shuck, Norfolk's churches certainly are varied aren't they?


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot D.J there are more Abandoned, Ruined and Redundant Churches in Norfolk than any other County in the U.K. My Friend Wagg is into them as well. And Wallpaper!


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 16, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks a lot D.J there are more Abandoned, Ruined and Redundant Churches in Norfolk than any other County in the U.K. My Friend Wagg is into them as well. And Wallpaper!



I really ought to learn to spell properly lol!


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 16, 2009)

Labb P.M sent mate!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 21, 2009)

Tis lovely, mate. Interesting to see the octagonal tower. There's part of an octagonal tower on one of the local churches down here in Colyton. Some gorgeous details inside too.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 21, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Tis lovely, mate. Interesting to see the octagonal tower. There's part of an octagonal tower on one of the local churches down here in Colyton. Some gorgeous details inside too.



Hey Foxy welcome Back! nice to have hear from you again! I really did like this on, although not entirely Derelict.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 21, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I really did like this on, although not entirely Derelict.



Tis still abandoned though!  Cheers for the welcome back, matey.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 21, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Tis still abandoned though!  Cheers for the welcome back, matey.



You are very welcome M Dear. We all missed you!


----------

